# Playdates Reboot



## Digital Fragger (Jul 26, 2013)

*                                                         thinkdigit playdate*
​*Prologue*

Initially started as an idea to revive and revisit the games that we don't often play, the playdate thread has succeeded in it's goal. We now have Quake 3 players, Trackmania players, Altitude, Killing Floor, CSGO, COD 4, CSGO players who'll be glad yo join you in game anytime. Thanks everyone who joined us in the playdates during last 5 months..

Special thanks to *Anorion *for maintaining the polls and moderating the thread, *Vyom* for taking interest in trackmania playdates and introducing us to some exciting tracks never played before, *ManiDhillon* for taking responsibility of COD 4 playdates, *Allu Azad* and *rajatGod512* who were keen to host KF servers  for us and *Team Digit* for the featuring the thread on Digit magazine and bundling a playdate game on Digit DVD and *everyone *who helped us in better organizing of events. 

With 13 planned playdates on weekends, and numerous unplanned pladyates during weekdays, the original playdate thread has served it's run and needs an overhaul in terms of method of organizing and rules. So after discussing with regular players, following is the outline for next season of playdates. 
*
Playdates Revisited *

*The original playdate thread has tons of information on OP regarding rules, FAQ  etc. Most of it still holds except for the following changes which are suggested by the regular players. *

*1. There will be frequent playdates but not weekly.  **
It is not practically possible now. This is no more discovering and reviving unplayed games. 

2. There won't be any polls to decide which game will be the next playdate. 
Polls are not the best way to know which game people want to play. They have become more like what is your favorite game? 

3. No more support for pirated copies. 
It's pita not only for you but also for the server admin to make sure the your client is compatible with server version. you're welcome to join the server with whatever game client but  there won't be any support from our side unless it is genuine. you have to make sure you are able to join the server yourselves. 

4. Unless announced the playdates are not open for all. 
You need to confirm that you are interested to join before hand either on thread on steam group discussions. 

5. Commitment
For playdates like CSGO Competitve, you need to commit to a full match. Leaving in between is frowned upon.
*
If you have any useful suggestion,  please PM ManiDhillon, d3p or me. 
*
Donations: Servers cost us money, be it rent or electricity. If you feel like donating, be it any amount, even could  just **be **a cost of a large french fries, private message us. This is strictly voluntary and there won't be any leverage here or any extra  ammo for you in game. 

**Info on upcoming playdates etc will be posted soon. *

*24 x 7 Private CS:GO server.  One-Click connect.*​
*cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/103.2.238.221:27015/b_560_95_1.png


*steamsignature.com/group/default/tdfplaydate.png

Click this link to create  an announcement for the group anytime.​


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 26, 2013)

playdates has been a huge success I would say


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 26, 2013)

So when's the next PD? Eagerly waiting.

Shiva


----------



## theserpent (Jul 26, 2013)

Dam, I the Cs: goes server permanent? I just deleted my cs:go


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 26, 2013)

i want to play CS:GO with you guys...so please fix a playdate fore CS:GO....


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Dam, I the Cs: goes server permanent? I just deleted my cs:go


why delete? you could keep a backup in DVDs. 
No dedicated server for CS:GO for tdf users. We host the servers in the time of playdate.

There are many Indian pub servers available around mumbai area.


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 26, 2013)

Does anyone knows how much more data I would have to download if I purchase CS:GO from Flipkart?


----------



## theserpent (Jul 26, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> why delete? you could keep a backup in DVDs.
> No dedicated server for CS:GO for tdf users. We host the servers in the time of playdate.
> 
> There are many Indian pub servers available around mumbai area.



Din't like cs:go that much also


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Dam, I the Cs: goes server permanent? I just deleted my cs:go



Yes. it will be permanent as long as the money flows from people here.



ghouse12311 said:


> i want to play CS:GO with you guys...so please fix a playdate fore CS:GO....



Today we are testing CS GO server. So add us in Steam and ping us after 8.30pm. (Play starts around that time.)



Niilesh said:


> Does anyone knows how much more data I would have to download if I purchase CS:GO from Flipkart?



Only the updates, i guess.



avinandan012 said:


> why delete? you could keep a backup in DVDs.
> *No dedicated server for CS:GO for tdf users. We host the servers in the time of playdate.*
> 
> There are many Indian pub servers available around mumbai area.



I didn't get you. We rented this server for us, TDF members. Isn't it?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 26, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> why delete? you could keep a backup in DVDs.
> No dedicated server for CS:GO for tdf users. We host the servers in the time of playdate.
> 
> There are many Indian pub servers available around mumbai area.


now we have a 24 x 7 private csgo server. check the op.  



Niilesh said:


> Does anyone knows how much more data I would have to download if I purchase CS:GO from Flipkart?



around 2gb i guess.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 26, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Yes. it will be permanent as long as the money flows from people here.
> Today we are testing CS GO server. So add us in Steam and ping us after 8.30pm. (Play starts around that time.)
> Only the updates, i guess.
> I didn't get you.* We rented this server for us, TDF members.* Isn't it?


Well I meant as long money is not a problem rented server is available.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 26, 2013)

why couldn't we continue this in the old thread ?


----------



## d3p (Jul 26, 2013)

*@Digi :* This thread was supposed to be our official Playdate Thread, NOT FOR ANY SORT OF Discussion. All the discussions were supposed to be in the other thread, which you just closed.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 26, 2013)

Is this for legit games or warez?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 26, 2013)

Well , I had a heart-attack when I found PD thread was closed . Now I am ok


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jul 26, 2013)

huh well its been done, so lets just continue on this thread !


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 26, 2013)

that CS GO private server given in op is asking for a password.....we can join when we have enough players?


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 26, 2013)

Good to see a new thread
you forgot to add credits to Noasarkangel in the first post


----------



## Vyom (Jul 27, 2013)

@Digital Fragger: That is some nice prologue. But you should have mentioned the link to this thread in the last post of the former thread. 

Anyway, I had tons of fun while hosting for TMNF playdates, and it was an awesome feeling when so many of us participated and played some of the newly discovered tracks (like Golf!)! I even bought an XBox controller just so that I can play TMNF better! 

But after the initial participation, life dragged me towards more busy tasks. I still am busy. For eg.. I have to leave for office even today.. on a saturday.. :'(
But I will try to organize more TMNF or any other racing game playdate in the future. Thanks for such writing. First post looks good.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 27, 2013)

^^ TMNF was pure fun. We need one PD for TMNF. But the trend these days are, Killing Floor and CS GO, which are very competitive and fun simultaneously. So, i suggest you join in any of these games, when you are free.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 27, 2013)

^^ I would rather like Urban Terror to be back. And it's free for all.

Urban Terror


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 27, 2013)

tf2??


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 27, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Is this for legit games or warez?



Legit Games only .


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 27, 2013)

why is piracy being promoted?
Crysis 2 - Download Links and Setup Instructions :: ThinkDigit Playdate
Killing Floor - Download Links :: ThinkDigit Playdate


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 27, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> why is piracy being promoted?
> Crysis 2 - Download Links and Setup Instructions :: ThinkDigit Playdate
> Killing Floor - Download Links :: ThinkDigit Playdate



Not in the forum. So no issue, i guess.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 27, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> why is piracy being promoted?
> Crysis 2 - Download Links and Setup Instructions :: ThinkDigit Playdate
> Killing Floor - Download Links :: ThinkDigit Playdate





furious_gamer said:


> Not in the forum. So no issue, i guess.


 God,Please let this thread not degenerate into a "Piracy vs Legit Stuff" Troll-Fest.
Anyone up for a Halo PD?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 27, 2013)

We can remove those links if possible .


----------



## Desmond (Jul 27, 2013)

Are we playing anything today? Killing Floor or something?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 27, 2013)

playing csgo..
steam://connect/103.2.238.221:27015


----------



## sygeek (Jul 27, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> playing csgo..
> steam://connect/103.2.238.221:27015


pass?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 28, 2013)

sygeek said:


> pass?


oops.. sorry that u missed it. add one of us on steam.. will msg u pass when playing


----------



## Desmond (Jul 28, 2013)

Killing Floor players, use this map to train yourselves : Steam Workshop :: Testmap6p FiringRangeV2

The Texas Chainsaw Clot-massacre :

*i.imgur.com/hBNKUeH.jpg


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 28, 2013)

Subscribe to the following workshop items. 

Steam Workshop :: Classics - Classic CS maps   10mb

Steam Workshop :: Dust 2 Control [CP Example]  - Official Capture the flag game mode for CSGO.  20mb

Subscribing to them should start download if steam is running.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 28, 2013)

so Kf anyone ? I can host !


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 28, 2013)

KF after 8.30pm. Is that ok?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 28, 2013)

29 JULY 2013
Kf server online !
117.199.175.85


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 30, 2013)

guys please fix a playdate for CS GO..


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 30, 2013)

^  I have the game and want to join.

Shiva


----------



## d3p (Jul 30, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> ^  I have the game and want to join.
> 
> Shiva



So Who is Holding your BACK ??


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 30, 2013)

KF! Server Online - 117.220.80.137 ... Join Now!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 31, 2013)

Victory ! At Last !



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/RB44HnM.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Aug 1, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Victory ! At Last !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, you are playing on Beginner. I have completed on Normal.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 1, 2013)

Okay KF updated  . Ping me while playing .


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 1, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, you are playing on Beginner. I have completed on Normal.



I didnt even noticed that ! sh!t  , and I was thinking why is this so easy .


----------



## DVJex (Aug 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Killing Floor players, use this map to train yourselves : Steam Workshop :: Testmap6p FiringRangeV2


I second that recommendation.



rajatGod512 said:


> Victory ! At Last !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, you are playing on Beginner. I have completed on Normal.





rajatGod512 said:


> I didnt even noticed that ! sh!t  , and I was thinking why is this so easy .


Lol.
Btw Patriarch Health Chart. That's why beginner is so easy.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 6, 2013)

Killing Floor 4 Pack $16

Killing Floor - 4 Pack | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming

Use coupon code :- *GMG20-4B9NY-L4FEN* for 20% discount.

There are good enough KF players here, and I saw a few people want to buy also. So 4 people can group up and buy this.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 9, 2013)

Kf Tonight at 7.30 Pm!


----------



## Desmond (Aug 9, 2013)

But I have no net


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 9, 2013)

^^ Your bad day then.


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 9, 2013)

Ping me when u start


----------



## ACidBaseD (Aug 9, 2013)

Can't Connect to CS:GO Server, it says SERVER NOT RESPONDING


----------



## Desmond (Aug 11, 2013)

My net is up again. Please ping me if anyone is playing.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 14, 2013)

How about KF @ 8pm today?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 14, 2013)

Please host earlier.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 14, 2013)

Counter-Strike: Global Offensive to go the way of Dota with crate drops for aesthetic items, escalating tournament prize pools | PCGamesN


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 16, 2013)

Some days back someone asked me for the Killing Floor game, I forgot who it was, I have got one extra copy(full game not the guest pass), if he still needs it, pm me on steam.

Edit: Price - 275 Rs.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 16, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Counter-Strike: Global Offensive to go the way of Dota with crate drops for aesthetic items, escalating tournament prize pools | PCGamesN



I read the notification. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 16, 2013)

Now that everyone has Crysis2  (humble bundle) , how about a Cry 2 playdate ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 16, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I read the notification. Has anyone tried this?



tried and already earned around 13$ in steam wallet... 

Money for playing CS GO... I paid 8$ bucks for CS GO and earn 5$ more than that.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 16, 2013)

Anything happening this weekend ??


----------



## aaruni (Aug 16, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> tried and already earned around 13$ in steam wallet...
> 
> Money for playing CS GO... I paid 8$ bucks for CS GO and earn 5$ more than that.



How did you earn? Trade / sale? Or some other way you can make money out of cosmetics ?


----------



## DVJex (Aug 16, 2013)

aaruni said:


> How did you earn? Trade / sale? Or some other way you can make money out of cosmetics ?


Sell it on community market. But prices have started falling.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 16, 2013)

aaruni said:


> How did you earn? Trade / sale? Or some other way you can make money out of cosmetics ?



play, earn crates, sell em on market. since the drop count is low now, they are going for good price. do it asap if you want to earn walltet funds, the prices will go down soon. 


*edit:* csgo is overpaying you than what you have paid for the game for playing the game!  my laziness is killing me, should play this game more.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 16, 2013)

CS:GO is f2p now ? or is it free because you'll refund all your money?

Also, would love to play the game, but just entered 11th, and have to study


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 17, 2013)

aaruni said:


> How did you earn? Trade / sale? Or some other way you can make money out of cosmetics ?



By game drop. I got 3 esports case and since it is initial days, i sold em for average 4.5$ each. With that money i bought other games from trade.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 17, 2013)

Are gamedrops only available in compe ?



arijitsinha said:


> Some days back someone asked me for the Killing Floor game, I forgot who it was, I have got one extra copy(full game not the guest pass), if he still needs it, pm me on steam.



If this is giveaway , I am interested


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2013)

I believe that there is someone who has a *cough* version. Better give it to him.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 17, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I believe that there is someone who has a *cough* version. Better give it to him.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 17, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I believe that there are 2 who have *cough* version. Better give it to them
> .


Corrected


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 17, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> *edit:* csgo has become not just free but is overpaying you for playing the game!  my laziness is killing me, should play this game more.



It is not free. It is still 15$ dude.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 17, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> If this is giveaway , I am interested



Sorry man, I had to pay for it, so cannot giveaway  . The season pass which I got as free, I have already gaveaway


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 17, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> It is not free. It is still 15$ dude.



yeah, i mean now you are able to recover what you have paid for csgo by selling drops. my wording sucked.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 17, 2013)

Guys , quick question .

Will BF3 multiplayer work well with my BSNL 512kbps connection ?

I guess it has not much Indian server . So I am confused whether to get this game or not . Please advice .


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 17, 2013)

It works like an a$$-H0l3. 

Irritatingly high pings. Only sometimes I get ~200ish pings.

Nevertheless, I must admit it is fun to play 

Heard it works good with airtel BB. And If you wanna get, get the humble bundle  It is worth it. DS3 co-op and BF3.

Edit : I am a lvl 47 in BF3 even though I get horrible ping. This shows how much fun it can be  And btw, I don't play big conquest maps.  Since my ping is so high, I don't even know from where I'm getting hit

I am looking forward to a lot of Crysis 2 playdates.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 28, 2013)

Again, this thread is also stale. People are playing everyday, but can't organize for weekends.

Yo DigiFragger, revive up this thread man.


----------



## d3p (Aug 28, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Again, this thread is also stale. People are playing everyday, but can't organize for weekends.
> 
> Yo DigiFragger, revive up this thread man.



Sorry for the inconvenience guys. We are having tough time with Jo!ster People.

Hopefully as theu have promised us, they will solve/sort it out by this weekend.

Meantime, there are some good server in india for CS GO & the pings are decent from most of the ISP's. 

Till then KEEP FRAGGING...


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 29, 2013)

Deviant Gaming Server for CSGO is much alive these days ; getting nice ping too


----------



## DVJex (Sep 15, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Again, this thread is also stale. People are playing everyday, but can't organize for weekends.
> 
> Yo DigiFragger, revive up this thread man.



What he said.

And we have like a bunch of new games thanks to the origin humble bundle. So we can have a playdate for burnout,crysis 2,dead space 1/3 (BF3 has it's own active thread).
We should also restart our KF playdates sometime. It's been a while.
Anyone with the paradox humble bundle and war of the roses, add me if you want someone to play that with(After I finish downloading of course). [My steam id is the same].



Allu Azad said:


> Deviant Gaming Server for CSGO is much alive these days ; getting nice ping too


If we don't get good ping to an Indian server with a proper wired connection(idk abt good pings in wireless), all the expletives this entire forum can muster wont be enough for the ISP heads and whichever politicians are responsible for the regulating the Internet(Communication or IT minister i think).


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 16, 2013)

So KF playdate tonight ?

Who is in ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 16, 2013)

Count me in....


----------



## Desmond (Sep 16, 2013)

I will be playing after 10. So if anyone of you is still up, feel free to join.

If you want to join my server, use this host name to connect : "desmond-david.no-ip.org". You know the password 

Anyone of you has Borderlands 1 installed (with all DLCs) and looking to play coop?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 17, 2013)

Burnout Paradise Playdate anytime ?

you guys can look here *burnout.wikia.com/wiki/Freeburn_Online to understand the multiplayer if you find it confusing


----------



## Gollum (Sep 17, 2013)

you guys play burnout still? Its kinda boring. All you do is takeout eachother.


----------



## d3p (Sep 17, 2013)

d3p said:


> Sorry for the inconvenience guys. We are having tough time with Jo!ster People.
> 
> Hopefully as theu have promised us, they will solve/sort it out by this weekend.
> 
> ...



Update on the CS GO Server :

Ok, finally Jo!ster has shutdown their CS GO Hosting services. The servers using Jo!ster in India is also effected with the same problem. Looks like ManiDhillon will be getting the refund & we might switch to Deviant Gaming.

Now, we need a headcount of people, who can join for Official Playdate for CS GO only. This is required to avail slots from Service Providers.

Below is the list of members, who has CS GO & play on a daily basis over steam.

1). CS GO learner : Furious_Gamer

2). Zaldaris : Digital Fragger

3). Duelistgamer : ExtremeGamer

4). Shoot-2-Thrill : d3p

5). DVjex : DVjex

6). DawmFighter : DawmGoodMan

7). .......

So far the Pings/Latency to DG Servers are good. Pings are below 60's for airtel, 100's for BSNL.

Contact me over steam, if you need IP details to check your Ping/Latency to these servers.


----------



## DVJex (Sep 17, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Burnout Paradise Playdate anytime ?


Just ping me. Or ask Allu to ping me.



d3p said:


> Below is the list of members, who has CS GO & play on a daily basis over steam.
> 
> 1). *cs_go_learner* : Furious_Gamer
> 
> ...


Corrected.
6 should be damn not dawm i think.

People with GO who don't play it everyday:
1. Allu Azad : Allu Azad
2. TrickHunter : ThinkNoDigit (IIRC)
3. Blacklash : Bhargav
4. Sargent D : DeSmOnD dAvId


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 17, 2013)

Yup I am in for CS GO and burnout


----------



## d3p (Sep 18, 2013)

DVJex said:


> Corrected.
> 6 should be damn not dawm i think.
> 
> People with GO who don't play it everyday:
> ...



Thanks for the correction. I was in office, when i got the update from Mani, so couldn't able to check it steam [no access to gaming portal]


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 18, 2013)

Amazon.com: The Tomb of the Sleeping Hitman Pack [Online Game Code]: Video Games


----------



## DVJex (Sep 18, 2013)

d3p said:


> Thanks for the correction. I was in office, when i got the update from Mani, so couldn't able to check it steam [no access to gaming portal]


Yea np. And there's more people who play CS GO, but idk their TDF ids.

*New Playdate: Burnout Paradise, tom @ 9PM.*
Add "Allu Azad" in Burnout. I think the limit on players is 8 total, not sure. So come early.


----------



## TheLetterD (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey, when is the next COD4 playdate?
Im interested :3
And is it open to all or only TDF members?


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 22, 2013)

TheLetterD said:


> Hey, when is the next COD4 playdate?
> Im interested :3
> And is it open to all or only TDF members?



COD4 playdates are dead currently . We can reboot if we can get enough players .


----------



## DDIF (Sep 22, 2013)

We are hoping to revive and get our CS:GO server working in coming week.
Hadn't had very good experience with Jo!ster, false promises of support and they didn't even refund our money after promising to do so.
Fell free to *post on their facebook* page about our bad experience friends.


----------



## TheLetterD (Sep 22, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> COD4 playdates are dead currently . We can reboot if we can get enough players .



Well you can count me in then I guess.  Just bought an original copy for Multiplayer


----------



## snap (Sep 22, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> COD4 playdates are dead currently . We can reboot if we can get enough players .



if we can play non original version then count me in


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 22, 2013)

in for cod 4 anytime ...


----------



## Desmond (Sep 23, 2013)

Is that server that Mani got for us still working?


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 23, 2013)

Well, since i joined new company and currently residing at friends place, no gaming for me, until i get a new house.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 24, 2013)

ok , sad to hear that !


----------



## TheLetterD (Sep 24, 2013)

So if not an official play date, any one up for a game of COD4 tonight?


----------



## snap (Sep 24, 2013)

TheLetterD said:


> So if not an official play date, any one up for a game of COD4 tonight?



is there any specific server, if possible i will try to join


----------



## TheLetterD (Sep 28, 2013)

Theres a server called something like TDM LOW PING and it works wonders. Something like 200 Ping in my city(North India) and quite popular.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 29, 2013)

TheLetterD said:


> Theres a server called something like TDM LOW PING and it works wonders. Something like 200 Ping in my city(North India) and quite popular.



COD 4 ? when I played I got about 10-15 servers (India) with ping about 130-150~

FOR COD4 Try these servers :
*www.gametracker.com/search/cod4/IN/

115.254.108.147:28960 gives me less than 100 ping .


----------



## DDIF (Oct 5, 2013)

*The server we rented for COD4 and for CS:GO was from Jo!ster. But from July they were having too much down time and they don't have maintenance staff for their gaming servers, so their servers were down for 20 - 22 days at a time and repeated emails weren't getting us anywhere.
So I asked them for a refund and told them that I would go to consumer court otherwise, got the refund.
Now we are in process for searching a reliable server to rent with minimal down time, so far we are at square one and there is no option for CS:GO apart from Deviant gaming.
There is an other person providing COD4 server at good price but I don't see many who are interested in COD4, so until we find a server to rent, organize the playdate through steam chat and one of us can do the temp hosting.*


----------



## Desmond (Oct 5, 2013)

I am interested in COD4 but no point playing alone. Only if more people showed interest.


----------



## snap (Oct 5, 2013)

count me in for cod4


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 5, 2013)

I am also interested in COD4


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 5, 2013)

I Dont have COD4


----------



## abhidev (Oct 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Well, since i joined new company and currently residing at friends place, no gaming for me, until i get a new house.



which company??


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 5, 2013)

me 2 in for cod4, and maybe we can hijack a bf4 beta indian server sometime    ....


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 5, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> me 2 in for cod4, and *maybe we can hijack a bf4 beta indian server sometime*   ....



LOLz


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 6, 2013)

COD4 - yes .

So when shall we play


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 6, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> COD4 - yes .
> 
> So when shall we play



Tomorrow?


----------



## snap (Oct 6, 2013)

which server?


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 6, 2013)

Sorry can't do tomorrow  !


What about 08/10/13 at 9.00pm ? We have to find a server !


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 6, 2013)

^ okay !

guys have you heard about speed Runners ,awesome game (its a bit like altitude) but its only 4 players , very good for multiplayer .


----------



## snap (Oct 7, 2013)

what about altitude anyone interested? as it is free more members can join


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 7, 2013)

snap said:


> what about altitude anyone interested? as it is free more members can join



I can .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Oct 7, 2013)

count me in for alti.


----------



## TheLetterD (Oct 8, 2013)

Should we find a Popular server or go to one which has lower PING for all of us and all ThinkDigit people can play on it?


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 8, 2013)

lower ping would be better, but usually popular servers give decent ping.


----------



## TheLetterD (Oct 8, 2013)

So guys which server?


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 9, 2013)

Whichever you suggest


----------



## TheLetterD (Oct 9, 2013)

If youre in for a Free-For-All match, Its called FRaG|24X7FreeForAll
Its empty, PING is low
ALSO, it would be great if everyone could just keep their ThinkDigit names OR after their name add a "|TDF" so we know youre from here 
If we have enough people we can go for a Team match maybe?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 28, 2013)

Well this thing is dead ...


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 28, 2013)

poke


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Well this thing is dead ...



They always do...They keep up for quite sometime and then finally dead anyway.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 29, 2013)

gameranand said:


> They always do...They keep up for quite sometime and then finally dead anyway.



Well to be honest Many people are busy with life stuff or work (furious) , We have not been able to find more games to keep everyone interested , There have been other games people want to play (SinglePlayer games) ,  Some dont like the games that others play (Me - CS) some dont have the games but some have the games but do not want to play it anymore .

Burnout Paradise didnt work because it got Boring too quickly , I play BF3 with pratyush997 (daily), nikku_hot123 , rCuber , Allu (sometimes) so If we can organize or find some good games , people will surely return .


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Well to be honest Many people are busy with life stuff or work (furious) , We have not been able to find more games to keep everyone interested , There have been other games people want to play (SinglePlayer games) ,  Some dont like the games that others play (Me - CS) some dont have the games but some have the games but do not want to play it anymore .
> 
> Burnout Paradise didnt work because it got Boring too quickly , I play BF3 with pratyush997 (daily), nikku_hot123 , rCuber , Allu (sometimes) so If we can organize or find some good games , people will surely return .



Bud I am not saying its wrong or anything and I am not asking for any explanations either. Its just that I have seen this many times ans always after some months, people get on with their lives and leave it. Nowadays I am playing BL2 Co-Op sessions a lot but it won't be same after some months, eventually I'll bail out and so will others. Its just the way things happen, nobody can change that.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 29, 2013)

^^ Yes. I started playing CS and fall in love with it, but the life had different plan for me. It made me busy always and things got hectic. I don't even have my PC with me and no plan to resume gaming like before, but will play occasionally. I basically started to worship Steam and now i even forgot that it exists. 

Even when i was planning to buy console to play my only-favorite GTA V, my mind says no! Yes, life changed lot of things in me and this past few months had been painful in terms of work as well as life. But the only thing that will keep my mind away from this will be gaming, which i hope to have soon. At least a little bit.

Till then, hope you guys are enjoying play-dates.


----------



## DVJex (Jan 9, 2014)

Defib!! Someone host a playdate sometime? Just to keep this thread or atleast the steam group active.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 9, 2014)

Anyone up for COD4?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 9, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Anyone up for COD4?



When ?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 9, 2014)

I am not sure if my COD is working or not since I formatted my machine. Will post later.


----------



## DDIF (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow, you guys are still there. I would love to join/host a playdate for COD4 but right now out of country and won't be returning till 23, and then gonna change the ISP so wait up. How are you guys enjoying D3P's CS:GO server?


----------



## DVJex (Jan 9, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> How are you guys enjoying D3P's CS:GO server?



He has a CSGO server??????? 
Dont ever remember playing on it . Let me report him .

Edit: Nvm. I've played on his server. Just never knew it was his :/ .


----------



## d3p (Jan 9, 2014)

DVJex said:


> He has a CSGO server???????
> Dont ever remember playing on it . Let me report him .
> 
> Edit: Nvm. I've played on his server. Just never knew it was his :/ .



There u go 

183.82.98.7:29002

Join & Enjoy


----------



## DDIF (Jan 10, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am not sure if my COD is working or not since I formatted my machine. Will post later.


Better everybody get their COD4 working so that we can arrange a good playdate. And for one time let the whiners whine.


----------



## snap (Jan 10, 2014)

does non legit versions work?


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 10, 2014)

^ yes it works


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 10, 2014)

d3p said:


> There u go
> 
> 183.82.98.7:29002
> 
> Join & Enjoy



Dud! I thought you were just an admin there


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 10, 2014)

snap said:


> does non legit versions work?



yes it works, download the patch and you are good to go


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 10, 2014)

snap said:


> does non legit versions work?



Err... CoD4 or CS: GO?


----------



## snap (Jan 10, 2014)

^^
CoD4


----------



## Desmond (Jan 11, 2014)

My COD4 installation broke after I reinstalled Windows. I will have to download it again, it will take me sometime to join you guys.

PS : Why don't we have a TF2 playdate sometime? It is free and almost everyone has it.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 12, 2014)

I am in for any games


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 12, 2014)

tf2 is like 4gb +10gb of hats 
btw when is the cod4 playdate?how about tonight...
or cs go else cs.16


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 12, 2014)

BF3 ? anyone


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 12, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> BF3 ? anyone


Not getting good pings ;(


----------



## Desmond (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't have CSGO either. Uninstalled for making space. But I have 1.6.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 12, 2014)

any1 up for Left 4 dead 2 , cs go, dota 2 this evening around 8 o clock


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 12, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I don't have CSGO either. Uninstalled for making space. But I have 1.6.


is your cod4 completed yet?
else we will play 1.6many may have it


----------



## Desmond (Jan 12, 2014)

Nope still going on. I think all my perks are gone too :'(

Level 55 to 0.


----------



## DVJex (Jan 14, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> tf2 is like *4gb +10gb of hats*
> btw when is the cod4 playdate?how about tonight...
> or cs go else cs.16


CSGO guns too, eventually .



gta0gagan said:


> any1 up for Left 4 dead 2 , cs go, dota 2 this evening around 8 o clock


Use the dota 2 thread for d2. They're more active.


Btw what version of COD 4 are you guys on?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2014)

1.7 is the most recent one.


----------



## aaruni (Jan 14, 2014)

1.7 it is

and please someone host for 1.6 (CS 1.6, that is)


----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2014)

I can host after around 5 PM. But not sure what pings everyone will get.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 14, 2014)

I can join


----------



## DVJex (Jan 14, 2014)

Well ok, I can join in the COD 4 playdates then. And also the 1.6 playdates.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 14, 2014)

Well my cs1.6 doesn't work with servers using protocol 48.

Any help will be appreciated . ( Use PM route )


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 14, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Well my cs1.6 doesn't work with servers using protocol 48.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated . ( Use PM route )



upgrade to p48, i.e download the game again from a site that i will pm u


----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2014)

Counter Strike 1.6 server up at 114.143.92.131:27015

Me and Dvjex in game now.

Server shutdown.


----------



## snap (Jan 14, 2014)

waiting to play cod4 with you guys


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 15, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Counter Strike 1.6 server up at 114.143.92.131:27015
> 
> Me and Dvjex in game now.
> 
> Server shutdown.


fk, i missed it, when are you playing next time?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 15, 2014)

Probably today. But my server lags like hell. It would be better if we can find an empty pub server or someone else hosts.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 15, 2014)

there are many servers, empty with good pings ill find some from here- Counter Strike 1.6 Server List | Search Cs Stats, Rankings, and Banners in India [IN] - Game Tracker


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 7, 2014)

When's the next playdate?

Shiva


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 7, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> When's the next playdate?
> 
> Shiva



Im afraid the playdates are dead


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 7, 2014)

Why? It was a good idea.

Shiva


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Why? It was a good idea.
> 
> Shiva



Yes it was but then players are off to their life. Any idea survives as long as its followers follow it.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 8, 2014)

We do play Dota these days. Other than that playdates are dead.


----------



## aaruni (Feb 8, 2014)

This is a nice server to play CoD4 : [DW] 24/7 CRK Broadcast Hardcore Public by www.DW.gs [cod4] Call of Duty 4


----------



## Desmond (Feb 11, 2014)

Why not get Skoar to sponsor servers for playdates? I am sure that we can get more people (including those outside the forum) to join. Also, we will have a platform if we want to organize events and tournaments.


----------



## aaruni (Feb 11, 2014)

That is actually a good idea. Skoar, or digit, could have one server, and have some games in rotation to play. Eg, some racing game for one week, then some shooting game the next week, etc. That is one game each week, and then cycle through a list of pre-selected games.


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 11, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Why not get Skoar to sponsor servers for playdates? I am sure that we can get more people (including those outside the forum) to join. Also, we will have a platform if we want to organize events and tournaments.



nice idea


----------



## Desmond (Feb 11, 2014)

I am not sure if anyone else got the message, but Skoar is interested in organizing monthly tournaments of various games with game keys are prizes. If we have dedicated servers running and are able to attract players who play regularly, we can organize tournaments with a good amount of participation.


----------



## DDIF (Feb 11, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am not sure if anyone else got the message, but Skoar is interested in organizing monthly tournaments of various games with game keys are prizes. If we have dedicated servers running and are able to attract players who play regularly, we can organize tournaments with a good amount of participation.



Yeah me and d3p got that message too, a month ago also.
I sent some ideas and guidelines to r4gs, I hope he will be getting in touch with you guys soon, until then better if you keep the idea contained.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 11, 2014)

We should make a thread in The Cavern to discuss this.


----------



## DDIF (Feb 11, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> We should make a thread in The Cavern to discuss this.



Or just a google hangout?


----------



## aaruni (Feb 11, 2014)

no, no hangouts. it gets out of hand if you get a few hours of afk. then you have no idea where the conversation went.

P.S.: Hi mani! haven't seen you in a long time


----------



## DDIF (Feb 11, 2014)

aaruni said:


> no, no hangouts. it gets out of hand if you get a few hours of afk. then you have no idea where the conversation went.


Well, we can try. It's fast and we can set a time to discussion.


aaruni said:


> P.S.: Hi mani! haven't seen you in a long time


Marriage, Travel, Paperwork, Health Problems, Parties.
Now getting free.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 11, 2014)

^^Welcome Back. 

Shiva


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 11, 2014)

What is Skoar?


----------



## aaruni (Feb 11, 2014)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SKOAR!


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 11, 2014)

*Wikipedia does not have an article with this exact name. Please search for SKOAR in Wikipedia to check for alternative titles or spellings.*


----------



## Desmond (Feb 11, 2014)

I used to love the old Skoar. It was abrasive and had a lot of bad language but I used to love it dearly. I did not really care much about the Warez that came with it. I wonder what (former) editor Bad Jag is up to these days (or whether he was fired from 9.9).


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I used to love the old Skoar. It was abrasive and had a lot of bad language but I used to love it dearly. I did not really care much about the Warez that came with it. I wonder what (former) editor Bad Jag is up to these days (or whether he was fired from 9.9).



Yeah they used to use quite bold language in any article, but it was all good. Finally due to low sales the magazine stopped some years back.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 11, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Yeah they used to use quite bold language in any article, but it was all good. Finally due to low sales the magazine stopped some years back.



I think it was more about the warez on the DVDs and probably 9.9 had enough of the language. I think they shut it down due to bad publicity.

But I never found any problem with their attitude.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think it was more about the warez on the DVDs and probably 9.9 had enough of the language. I think they shut it down due to bad publicity.
> 
> But I never found any problem with their attitude.



I actually used to like that language and attitude. I can still remember many sentences from their reviews when some game was darn good or darn bad.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah. I used to like reading the letters to the editor and gangsta granny. Also the few movie reviews that they used to post occasionally. I remember the Dhoom 2 review very well.


----------



## aaruni (Feb 11, 2014)

@allu : the '!' is a part of the URL. it didn't come here, I dunno why.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> *Wikipedia does not have an article with this exact name. Please search for SKOAR in Wikipedia to check for alternative titles or spellings.*


This. After adding "!" in URL, its working fine for me. 


aaruni said:


> @allu : the '!' is a part of the URL. it didn't come here, I dunno why.


----------



## DDIF (Mar 24, 2014)

Getting super bored. So help me and come up for *Killing Floor* tonight, I will host.
Please reply if anyone's interested.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 24, 2014)

Sure. But I have office at 10 pm so lets make it before that.


----------



## DDIF (Mar 24, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Sure. But I have office at 10 pm so lets make it before that.


What about 7:30? Good?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 24, 2014)

Guys,,
A Playdates v2.0 thread has been started. You can continue there.

Shiva


----------



## DDIF (Apr 1, 2014)

*Attention:* Those who helped with funding for joister CS:GO server, please contact me ASAP. Urgent & Important.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 1, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Guys,,
> A Playdates v2.0 thread has been started. You can continue there.
> 
> Shiva



Link ?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 1, 2014)

aaruni said:


> Link ?



Gamer section. Sticky thread.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 24, 2014)

No more playdates? I just got broadband


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 24, 2014)

^a new thread -
*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/181930-tdf-playdates-v2-0-a-60.html#post2171794


----------



## Desmond (Apr 20, 2015)

So quiet here.

What do you guys think about a Fractured Space playdate?

It is still free on Steam as of the time of writing this. Those interested get it before it expires.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 24, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> So quiet here.
> 
> What do you guys think about a Fractured Space playdate?
> 
> It is still free on Steam as of the time of writing this. Those interested get it before it expires.



i tried it. does not even launch.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 24, 2016)

Runs perfectly for me. But I haven't played in a while now.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 9, 2020)

Reviving thread....


----------



## Desmond (Dec 9, 2020)

gagan_kumar said:


> Reviving thread....


For what? You planning something?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 10, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> For what? You planning something?


Yes, lets start. I have a 128 tick server in CS GO we can use over weekend as a base start.  And since  CS GO is free now. Everyone can join.


----------



## snap (Dec 10, 2020)

Unfortunate Spacemen looks interesting or can just play path of exile


----------



## Desmond (Dec 10, 2020)

gagan_kumar said:


> Yes, lets start. I have a 128 tick server in CS GO we can use over weekend as a base start.  And since  CS GO is free now. Everyone can join.


I'm down for it. We could do a few rounds of Retake.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 11, 2020)

I can join as well. Been a while since I played CSGO, rank also expired. We can all hop on discord together.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 12, 2020)

Count me in. Haven't touched CS in ages!


----------



## Desmond (Dec 12, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> I can join as well. Been a while since I played CSGO, rank also expired. We can all hop on discord together.



Meanwhile me: Rank can't expire if you don't have a rank.

*ih1.redbubble.net/image.332686677.4873/flat,800x800,075,f.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 12, 2020)

When are we playing @Desmond David @aaruni @gagan_kumar..

I have to update csgo so post here once. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 12, 2020)

Rocket League!?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 12, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> When are we playing @Desmond David @aaruni @gagan_kumar..
> 
> I have to update csgo so post here once.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk



IDK. @gagan_kumar is the organizer AFAIK


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 13, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> IDK. @gagan_kumar is the organizer AFAIK


I doubt we'll hear back from him this weekend or any weekend for that matter. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## sygeek (Dec 21, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> I doubt we'll hear back from him this weekend or any weekend for that matter.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


lmao


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2020)

sygeek said:


> lmao


Let's play some dotes or something before new year..

Rexently tried some CAYO perico GTA V heist with @Allu Azad and got tired after scoping and haven't touched the game since. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## sygeek (Dec 24, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Let's play some dotes or something before new year..
> 
> Rexently tried some CAYO perico GTA V heist with @Allu Azad and got tired after scoping and haven't touched the game since.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


ping me tonight


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 24, 2020)

sygeek said:


> ping me tonight


Can't today. Maybe this weekend let's see.


----------

